# Polo Tower, Morecambe



## ultrix (Aug 25, 2008)

The Polo Tower at Morecambe used to look like this;






The local council has ordered the owners to clean it up, so at the moment, it looks like this;





Most of the local newspapers carried the story in one form or another, so if you need the full background, just google for polo tower.

When I saw the tower covered in scaffolding, I couldn't resist having a go. I made 2 solo visits in 48 hours. The first visit was to check out access and get part way up to take some photographs. The second visit was to get to the top to take some more photographs.

Views from the top;
The Midland Hotel is in the centre of the picture, with the stone jetty going off to the left;





A more vertical view;





The fleshpots of Morecambe, by night;





The fleshpots of Lancaster, by night;





Some features on the top;















and finally, part of the tower;





The climb up the fixed vertical ladders to the top of the tower was enjoyable, but did have its moments. My tripod was sticking out of the top of my rucksack and kept getting caught on the scaffolding. Just wish I could have spent more time up there


----------



## lutonman12 (Aug 25, 2008)

you got big nuts sir!!!!!


----------



## ultrix (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry about the spelling mistake in the title, I couldn't work out to edit a title.


----------



## Exploretime (Aug 25, 2008)

ultrix said:


> Sorry about the spelling mistake in the title, I couldn't work out to edit a title.



Go to EDIT, then click on GO ADVANCED and u can change the spelling mistake there.
Hope this helps


----------



## dexter (Aug 25, 2008)

*Polo Tower*

What is the tower used for? Dexter.


----------



## Neosea (Aug 25, 2008)

Ummmm Polo's






Not to far from Gerrys


----------



## ultrix (Aug 25, 2008)

Dumptyboy said:


> Go to EDIT, then click on GO ADVANCED and u can change the spelling mistake there.
> Hope this helps



Thanks, spelling error corrected.

In answer to what was it used for, The tower had a circular viewing platform which rose up to the top,rotated and came back down. It was just one ride from the amusement park which stood on this site, but has now been demolished. Morrisons supermarket bought the site and built a supermarket on the back part of the site. They leased the tower out to a phone company to support mobile phone masts until 2013, but the local council has told them that that tower is scruffy and needs cleaning up, hence the scaffolding.

The circular viewing platform has almost been demolished, but the frame can be seen in the photograph;


----------



## thecollector (Aug 25, 2008)

lutonman12 said:


> you got big nuts sir!!!!!



BIG NUTS must be your new alias. Seconded..


----------



## ultrix (Aug 25, 2008)

thecollector said:


> BIG NUTS must be your new alias. Seconded..



Nah, I was just trying to live up to the spiderman alias given to me by phill.d


----------



## thecollector (Aug 25, 2008)

ultrix said:


> Nah, I was just trying to live up to the spiderman alias given to me by phill.d



ULTRIX BIG NUTS..you are too modest..


----------



## Mr Sam (Aug 25, 2008)

been up there just over 10 years ago........the week dianna died


----------



## mortaldecay (Aug 25, 2008)

What a bizarre tower!! Great pictures though


----------



## magmo (Aug 26, 2008)

There is one at Rhyl too which is still working and you can go up... The problem is you have to go to Rhyl and why would you do that?






mo


----------



## awwrisp (Aug 27, 2008)

ultrix said:


> Nah, I was just trying to live up to the spiderman alias given to me by phill.d



Spiderman, spiderman.

Deffo agree !

A cool explore there spidey! Like the night shots from the top.


----------



## freebird (Aug 28, 2008)

Great fun! Love heights! Nice one!


----------



## phill.d (Aug 28, 2008)

Ha ha.. Nice one Rob.. You deffo need to adopt 'Spiderman' as your alias mate.
My hat goes off to you


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 28, 2008)

magmo said:


> There is one at Rhyl too which is still working and you can go up... The problem is you have to go to Rhyl and why would you do that?



 I once went to Rhyl when I was a girl, with the girl guides oddly enough. I'd forgotten all about it til you mentioned it, magmo...obviously somewhat unmemorable! 

Quirky building and good pics, awwrisp. It probably isn't, but the red-bricked building to the left on the first pic looks a bit like a converted pillbox!


----------



## thecollector (Aug 28, 2008)

[QUOTE=Foxylady;67886 a bit like a converted pillbox! 

Penchant for pillboxes foxy? Reasons?


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 28, 2008)

thecollector said:


> Penchant for pillboxes foxy? Reasons?



Hell yes! I see them everywhere, even when they're not there!  It was the shape, plus the shape and positioning of the windows made them look as if they were once embrasures. Of course, the building could be bigger than it looks, therefore just a coincidence!


----------



## DogRecon (Sep 4, 2008)

Whats so bad about Rhyl? 
Is it as bad as Sheerness in Kent. All faded glories and nothing else.


----------



## SnakeCorp (Sep 7, 2008)

DogRecon said:


> Whats so bad about Rhyl?
> Is it as bad as Sheerness in Kent. All faded glories and nothing else.


The glories in Rhyl have faded so far that you can't see them anymore! No, it's very rundown in places but still got some interesting buildings - none more so than the Queens Buildings (originally the Queen's Palace), which has a Victorian recreation of a Venice waterway gondola ride in its basement but no-one has been able to get down there for years to see if it still exists:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/wales/northeast/sites/askalocal/pages/rhyl4.shtml

This is the Queens Building today:





http://www.flickr.com/photos/davellandudno/263764561/

SC


----------



## Maniac (Sep 7, 2008)

DogRecon said:


> Whats so bad about Rhyl?
> Is it as bad as Sheerness in Kent. All faded glories and nothing else.



I actually think leysdown at the other end of the island is worse, there really is nothing there now after the arcade building 'mysteriously' burnt down. Sheerness does have some nice bits, but you have to look round a bit to find them.


----------



## Richard Davies (Sep 7, 2008)

That looks quirky!

By the time the work is finished it should be in mint condition!


----------

